# Lilaeopsis novae-zelandiae or Lilaeopsis brasiliensis



## Roc (Mar 16, 2007)

Might not be what your looking for but the last 2 times I ordered from them what shipped and what was pictured was not the same, I just took it like it was kinda like ordering a big mac and thinking it's gonna look like the pic on the drive through menu


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Perhaps I can shed some light on this since I have a close relationship with Florida Aquatic Nurseries who produces all the potted plants that Aquariumplants.com and I sell.

FAN has been producing the plant for the last 20 years, and for a long time used the name novea-zealandiae, (is that the right spelling? I just copied what you wrote) Fairly recently they updated most of the names of their stock plants, and now use the name Lilaeopsis brasiliensis, the label on the pot now has this name. Aquariumplants.com is probably unaware of this fact.

FAN also added another new Lilaeopsis specie to their product offering:
Lilaeopsis maurituis, or "Narrow leaf Micro Sword". This specie has a much more narrow leaf, almost hairlike, and grows faster under lower light levels than the other lilaeopsis species. Maurituis is an island country off the southern coast of Africa, and the plant was discovered there by one of the Tropica guys. 

FAN has made a number of upgrades to their plant line and is adding several new plants in the coming months with my guidance. I got them to produce HC on a mass scale as well as Ludwigia cuba and several others. Many of the "import" plants will soon be available here.


----------



## dpeco33 (Apr 15, 2017)

How does one get the Lilaeopsis maurituis?

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

